# Dartmouth, NS, Canada - Any System - Looking for Group/Players



## Drraagh (Mar 18, 2013)

Me and two friends are interested in joining a new RPG group. We have previously played D&D and Pathfinder, but are good with any systems. Personally, I have played D&D since 2nd Edition, Shadowrun 1-3, Pathfinder, CP2020, World of Darkness, and more.  So, any Canadians interested in playing, please contact me.


----------

